# David and Goliath



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Here is a futuristic version using a modified Cluster Gundam and Starcraft Armored Trooper. The deck is made of wooden dowels, aluminum screen, copper and brass tubing. I threw a bunch of spare parts underneath to simulate a generator of some sort. Cardboard and plastic sheet were used for the floor and Tamya paints were used through out.

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/stuff/Giant700.jpg

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/stuff/Giant300.jpg

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/stuff/Giant500.jpg

http://www.the-lem.com/CGI-BIN/Member_Galleries/Boybuddho/upload/MainFolder/stuff/Giant100.jpg

Regards, Dan


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Another "WOW!" for you, sir.


----------



## Just Plain Al (Sep 7, 1999)

Impressive, as usual. You, sir, are an artist.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

really nice !! 
hb


----------



## spe130 (Apr 13, 2004)

Where's the goofy-looking talking dog??? :tongue: 

Great work! I hope I can be that good with figures someday...


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Thanks guys! I had to try something a bit different and it turned out to be this!

Regards, Dan


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I don't like David's chances! Great job!


----------

